# Cute, packable, LBD.



## *KT* (Feb 3, 2008)

My hubby and I take a two week vacation out of the country every other year, so I'm always on the lookout for suitcase-friendly outfits.  

I saw these two dresses at NY&Co earlier this week for $30 (reg $50) and picked one up as it's perfect to jam into a spare corner of my suitcase.

New York & Company

New York & Company

I think the most I'd have to do is spray with wrinkle releaser while I'm getting ready and it would be ready to wear!

Hope this helps anyone else who's looking for vacation clothes or a cheap LBD!


----------



## nikki (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'm in need of a packable dress to go to my brother's wedding in a few weeks.  The first one is super cute!!!


----------



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

Cute dresses! I didn't know that they made clothes, I just realized I had a purse made by them.
Have a great time.
xo!


----------

